
I have toyota corola (2016) - kornish
https://daniel.haxx.se/blog/2016/11/14/i-have-toyota-corola/
======
Annatar
I have car. When infotainment, firmware have delay between press keys. If
press too fast twice in a row, infotainment lose second event because firmware
too slow. Please help.

